# Win £100 worth of Livefood from Monkfield Nutrition.



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Here we go this is the competition for volume 4 issue 5 of Reptile care Magazine ( out soon - delayed due to printing problems). *Please do not post your entries on here* but enter as it says on the page below. The competition closes at midnight on 31st January 2008 and the winner will be announced on this forum (and the Reptile care website) as well as being published in a future edition of our magazine. Im sure you will all agree that Monkfield's donated prize is well worth entering for.










I know the writing isnt very clear on that page as it is a reduced quality jpeg, so here is the text.

Monkfield Nutrition have kindly donated a wonderful prize for the winner
of this issues competition. The winner will recieve £100 worth of their chosen livefood, which can be ordered all at once or x amount each week. A perfect prize for lizard and amphibian keepers to help after the christmas spending. All you need to do is identify the 10 reptiles and amphibians in the pictures on this page and send your answers to: email to [email protected] or post to Reptile Care Competition, 126-8 Gloucester Road North,Filton, Bristol, UK, BS36 7BQ. Mark entries with 
“ Livefood Competition”.
We will choose a winner at the end of January, please supply a contact email, telephone number or address. Our decision is final and no correspondance will be entered into. 

Good luck everyone and thanks to t-bo for allowing me to post details of this competition on the forum where more people will have an opportunity to win.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You have to take the little - thing off the email address too or it comes back as unknown  

Sent my answers in but am naff at Id's - at least the editor will get a good giggle off my poor attempt


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

aww ang1 can i enter the comp or is no trade? lol


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Really sorry Ryan we cant let other traders enter.

Come on peeps, still no-one has got 100% correct


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can we find out how badly we did lmao


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I cant see that being a problem


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Out of curiosity, is the pride at monkfields trade price or retail price?

If i enter can i give the prize away? I don't want it - for NO reason against you, the mag etc etc etc


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL RETICULATUS
give me the answers hun if you dont want lol stuck on 7-10 lol

xxx


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

stuck on 3,5,7 but i will get them lol

wens it gotta be in


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Out of curiosity, is the pride at monkfields trade price or retail price?
> 
> If i enter can i give the prize away? I don't want it - for NO reason against you, the mag etc etc etc


or give me the answers lol, im struggling on the final 3, as i think i have the rest. well i hope lol. 

jay


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

think im just stuck on 8 but not gonna enter got nothing 2 feed it 2 lol.


spose could get meal worms n feed 2 the birds. 

daniel


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont know 10 ..


----------

